# I need help understanding body language and poses



## bunnycarrot1

I don't have any bunnies but I am pretty new to rabbits in general. I know the bunny basics and care of them pretty much down pat. 


I have read many books like rabbits for dummies and the author explains what certain body positions And nosies mean That is great but sadly it is not in pictures or videos.
if someone could make a video or post a picture of there rabbit doing a certain position or a video of a noise like what a mean about to bite , scared, or happy bunny is, even when in pain but it can be any feeling really. it would be a real help.

The goal of this would be to help people like me understand what a certain bunny noise or position means.


----------



## whitelop

http://language.rabbitspeak.com/


----------



## tamsin

Sorry, this a bit self promoty so I hope it's okay, but I've written an illustrated book on bunny behaviour called 'Understanding Your Rabbit's Habits' which sounds just what you're looking for. Here's a key to ear direction


----------



## Imbrium

my bunnies have never really made much noise... just chattering their teeth when being pet from the tip of their nose up their forehead to between their ears (bunny version of a purr) and thumping (can be fear or annoyance - with mine, it almost always means "knock it off, mom").

this isn't the best example of bunny body language because lops lack ear control, therefore their ears aren't expressive... but I took this video when my girls' bond was inexplicably upset and Gaz (my lop) was suddenly terrified of Nala. you can see a fear response from Gazzles and mild aggression from Nala. based on other incidents from this same time-frame, I assume Nala would've given Gaz a nip on the bootie if I hadn't intervened:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tZQ8yJK4sk[/ame]

happy bunnies doing binkies:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ghWn8Xx1hQ[/ame]

dead bunny flop (the ultimate "relaxed bunny" pose):


----------



## MikeScone

Just to carry forward the topic, since we've got a picture of a Dead Bunny Flop already, here are a few more bunny postures:

An alert rabbit, standing on all four feet, ears cocked - "something's happening, but I don't know what, yet":






"Periscoping" - the rabbit is interested in something, and craning to see:






Basically, the harder it is to get out of a given position, the more relaxed the bunny is. When they're very relaxed, but not quite in Dead Bunny Flop (many rabbits won't do that at all, or only for a second or two) they'll kick their hind legs straight back, or off to one side:











If a bunny puts her head down, and closes her eyes, it means "Pet me!"






When the bunny's got all of her limbs drawn in under her, it's a "meatloaf" or "sphinx" position:






Finally, when the bunny comes up to you, looks at you pointedly, then turns her back - but keeps her ears swiveled to point right at you, that means "I'm annoyed at you, and I want you to know it - but I also want to hear what you have to say, because I'll forgive you if you come up with a treat".


----------

